# Throttlestop: TS Bench Errors



## tsprks (Oct 11, 2019)

I've been using Throttlestop for a few months and things seemed to be working ok for the most part, until recently my laptop (Thinkpad X1 Extreme G1) received a BIOS update that seems to have changed some of their own settings.  I went in and adjusted my undervolting value to an amount that doesn't cause any crashes or anything, then decided to run a TS Bench test using just the default values of Normal/12/64M and I get several errors.  As an experiment I decided to turn TS off and rerun the test.  With TS off I get 19 errors, why on earth would I get all these errors with TS off?

I'm really not sure what to make of the error values at all, or how TS Bench works.  If I change the Size to 1024M with TS off it gets over 100 errors and eventually crashes my laptop.  Can anyone offer any guideance?  At this point I'm considering just completely removing TS.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 11, 2019)

The TS Bench does millions of calculations.  It calculates the exact same problems 2 times and compares the results.  If the results are not consistent then it flags that as an error.

If you ask a stable computer to add up 2 + 2, it will give you an answer of 4 each and every time.  Your computer is adding up 2 + 2 and maybe most of the time it is adding that up to 4 but sometimes it might be adding that up and getting an answer of 5 or 105 or 1,000,005 or some other random value.  Who knows.

If the ThrottleStop TS Bench is reporting errors, it is telling you that your CPU is not 100% stable.  If you are under volting then you have definitely gone too far.  Give your CPU more voltage until the TS Bench can complete with 0 errors.  There is nothing wrong with the test.  All of my computers can complete the TS Bench test without any errors.

What usually comes next is denial.  "I can play games on my computer for hours without any problems."  Just because a computer does not crash does not mean that it is stable.  If a CPU cannot calculate a consistent answer to a problem, sooner or later this is going to cause a problem.

Here is what happened to one user that ignored the TS Bench errors.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/page-1020#post-10919625

Follow that forum to the next page for some more real world results.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				






tsprks said:


> As an experiment I decided to turn TS off and rerun the test.


Are you aware that the Turn Off feature in ThrottleStop as well as exiting ThrottleStop does not change or reset the CPU voltage?
Hopefully your testing took that into account.

A CPU on the edge of stability will randomly misfire.  A slight change in temperature can push it into spitting out errors.  No one should be running their CPU that close to the edge.


----------



## tsprks (Oct 11, 2019)

I was not aware that turning it off didn’t clear the values.....  so how would I test my ‘unmodified’ system?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 11, 2019)

Set a profile in ThrottleStop and force the under volt to 0.  There is a monitoring table in the top right corner of the FIVR window.  This table shows you the voltage values that the CPU is currently using.  Make sure that table shows 0.0000 in the Offset column.

In ThrottleStop you have to be specific.  You need to check the Unlock Adjustable Voltage box when setting your voltage.  You also have to check this box when you are setting your voltage to zero.  Create 2 separate profiles in ThrottleStop and you can easily switch back and forth between under volting and no under volting.

If you switch to a profile and Unlock Adjustable Voltage is not checked, ThrottleStop will not make any changes to the voltage.  It will remain however it was previously set.

If you do not want to do this, you will need to shut down Windows, boot up and do not run ThrottleStop or run ThrottleStop without the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file.  If ThrottleStop does not find an INI configuration file when it starts up, it will read the default voltages directly from the CPU.  Still check the monitoring table to make sure it shows lots of zeros.


----------



## tsprks (Oct 12, 2019)

Thank you so much for you help.  I’ll try this and find a good value.  This is a great tool and I appreciate your work.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 12, 2019)

tsprks said:


> This is a great tool and I appreciate your work.


You are welcome.



tsprks said:


> At this point I'm considering just completely removing TS.


I was a little concerned when I read that because I think removing ThrottleStop would be a bad idea.

Not sure what CPU model you have but I can assure you that some of the fastest 8750H and 9750H CPUs in the world are all using ThrottleStop to achieve those results.  It is far leaner and has more options compared to Intel XTU to get the most out of these processors.

Here is my friend Mr. Fox having fun with his new 9750H while setting many records on HWBot.





						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				




His TS Bench results will give you a number to shoot for.





						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com


----------



## tsprks (Oct 12, 2019)

Well I actually have the 2 x1s a gen 1 and a gen 2 and hope this can help me get the most out of both (‘best’ processor in each).


----------

